# Solved: Burning From DVR



## feathead (Apr 5, 2002)

Dish Network DVR with a standalone Sony DVD/VCR recorder (RDR VX-535). For nearly all programs I capture on the DVR the Sony will not let me record to disk. Does for some. Lets me record everything to tape thus far. I have friends that have an older DVD burner that has never prevented them from recording from their DVR to disk. Is there any way around this issue? Other than going on e-bay and buying an older DVD recorder. Don't really want to do that since this machine is almost new. Thanks.
John


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome to the world of Content Generation Management System (CGMS) which is on newer DVD recorders. Since this a method of copy protection, this site's rules may prohibit discussing any hardware for removing it from the video signals.


----------



## feathead (Apr 5, 2002)

Hopefully it doesn't violate the site rules to provide a referral to a site that doesn't prohibit such a discussion. Thanks for the help.
John


----------



## Maggie88 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd be interested in whether or not you've found any solutions to this problem. I just bought a Sony DVD/VHS recorder in order to convert my VHS tapes to DVD for storage purposes (and I plan to throw the VHS away once converted). Turns out that it's a No Go due to copy protection. I didn't think this was going to be a problem if I am going to copy it only for my own purposes. Any suggestions? Maggie


----------



## feathead (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Maggie,
As the subject says, I didn't find a solution. I marked it solved due to getting a viable answer to my question. I did a little research and found that content providers are having the cable and satellite companies set a bit that for most content allows copying only once. So, if you save something to a DVR that counts as one copy. Try to transfer from DVR to DVD is greater than one copy so it won't let you do it. I didn't realize that it will prevent VCR to DVD as well, as I thought the issue was their maintaining control of digital to digital content not analog to digital. I have had some success going DVR to VCR. And even a few programs from DVR to DVD but they are few and far between. I kinda got the impression from the response to my original query that there might be hardware out there that would modify that bit thus allowing more copies but I have had no success tracking anything down. Kinda sucks doesn't it. There should be a disclaimer on the packaging for DVD burner/VCR combos. I wouldn't have bought mine if I knew what the limitations were.


----------

